# MK4 jetta ABS module coding?



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

My friend has 2003 jetta TDI and he recently had to replace ABS module.
Now the one he installed is different part number to the original but he said that he checked and they are supposed to be interchangable.
I think his car has ASR/ESP and the car module was taken out of doesnt?

The coding in the module is different since its from a car that only has ABS so i tried recoding but it wouldn't accept the new code. So just wondering if somone could help out with this and point me in the right dirrection.

heres is the full auto scan from his car

Thursday,16,December,2010,18:54:15:36874
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ESP-F.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 1C0 907 379 M
Component and/or Version: ESP FRONT MK60 0102
Software Coding: 0019458
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3469CA7F2EBD
4 Faults Found:

00493 - ESP-Sensor Unit (G419) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00526 - Brake Light Switch-F 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Monday,24,January,2011,20:29:24:36874
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: 3VWSP69M03M141047 Mileage: 74210km/46111miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 038-906-012-AGR.lbl
Part No: 038 906 012 GN
Component: 1,9l R4 EDC G000SG 4308 
Coding: 00002
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 62C57C27C4C9
3VWSP69M03M141047 VWZ7Z0B6594167

2 Faults Found:
16955 - Brake Switch (F): Implausible Signal 
P0571 - 35-00 - - 
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ABS Controller 
P1649 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 C
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2A55D407FC79

1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0001 
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 27532D33EF6B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 806 L
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V64 
Coding: 07332
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3061C66FDAA5
3VWSP69M03M141047 VWZ7Z0B6594167

2 Faults Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E1866F9A25

3 Faults Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 1H Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3773FD733FCB

Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0009 

Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0009 

Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0009 

Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0009 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 D
Component: Radio ZSW 0010 
Coding: 00401
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 2147332B814F

2 Faults Found:
00878 - Connection to Speaker Front Left 
36-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Yeah, put the correct ::::: WARNING EMERGENCY FORUM ACTION MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FROM FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX! 

THIS SOLAR SYSTEM IS IN DANGER OF A BLACK-HOLE!
YOU TO CAN ESCAPE!
I CAN BE FOUND VIA THIS DHD STAR-GATE ADDRESS......
http://forums.ross-tech.com/member.p...European_Parts


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

jettaboy_gtx said:


> Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ESP-F.lbl
> Control Module Part Number: 1C0 907 379 M
> Component and/or Version: ESP FRONT MK60 0102
> 
> ...



I agree, these aren't even close.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I agree, these aren't even close.


so definitely a wrong module then? That was my guess but just wanted to double check because he said he checked to see if modules are interchangeable.

Thanks,


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Lot of people don't understand VW and Audi cars.
The number it self does not make difference in part number.
That Letter on the end is what makes difference is pat number.

1C0 907 379 M
1C0 907 379 C


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

I guess that answers my question regarding putting a MK4 module or whole ABS system onto my Eurovan... Jack, this is Mike, I dropped by your shop yesterday to say hello.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

::::: WARNING EMERGENCY FORUM ACTION MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FROM FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX! 

THIS SOLAR SYSTEM IS IN DANGER OF A BLACK-HOLE!
YOU TO CAN ESCAPE!
I CAN BE FOUND VIA THIS DHD STAR-GATE ADDRESS......
http://forums.ross-tech.com/member.p...European_Parts


----------

